# wired closet light 24inch and between 36-48, high CFI and bright



## boberang (Apr 27, 2011)

OK, we are putting lights in our closets but don't want to go fluorescent, halogen would be too hot for how close the clothes are. I had assumed we could get nice long LED lights but all the ones seem to be small or battery powered.

1) Direct wired to a light switch on the outside
2) One closet needs two 24 inch lights, two others (since over 12 feet long) need two 4 foot long lights (hopefully)
3) very bright and high cfi would be great.
4) close to flush mount, not much room in there between the wall above the closet entry and the shelf facing it. Maybe 6-8 inches.

Any suggestions? Or am I stuck with fluorescents? I even want to replace our workshop fluorescents with LEDs or something, but no luck there.


----------



## Ken_McE (May 17, 2011)

boberang said:


> OK, we are putting lights in our closets but don't want to go fluorescent,



Why not?



> 3) very bright and high cfi would be great.


Bright isn't hard. By CFI, do you mean how realistic the color of the light is?



> am I stuck with fluorescents?


No, but they do sound like the obvious choice.



> I even want to replace our workshop fluorescents with LEDs or something


Why? You can do a good conversion from FL to LED, but the initial cost is normally high.



> 4) close to flush mount, not much room in there between the wall above the closet entry and the shelf facing it. Maybe 6-8 inches... Any suggestions?


Electroluminescent would be very thin (thin as a sheet of cardboard) and produce little heat. The lighting would also be very diffuse and even. Again the initial cost would be high.


----------



## deadrx7conv (May 18, 2011)

LED tube, used for fluorescent replacement, might be an option. 

Make your own with strip of aluminum barstock and mount LED starts to it powered by meanwell or equivalent????


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 9, 2011)

hae you considered LED strip lights? these are very small and are fairly easy to install. By battery powered I think you might meen 12 volt lighting. low voltage lighting use transformers usually installed in a hidden remote location. on the inside of the closet on the door wall would be a good location. Check out the strip lights I'm installing in my parents kitchen cabinets. https://picasaweb.google.com/108920...?authkey=Gv1sRgCNepvoK0gr67Qg&feat=directlink

Also you could use a fixture of your liking and use LED lamps insted of flourscent or incan!!


----------

